# Gravely 800 series...



## B0neyard (Mar 23, 2016)

If anyone has a Gravely boneyard, I am in search of the sheet metal cover that houses the throttle and choke levers on a 8162B. I found one available through a parts store but they want a quarter of the price I paid for the whole machine.


----------

